# What in the world...?



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

I found some small black bugs in one of my tanks, and they seem to be feeding off of the mold thats growing on a piece of dog food I set in their, for my springs, anyway these small black bug's back end curves upward...any clue?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Try to get some pictures.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like delicious snacks to me. I agree we need pics.


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

heres a pic best I can get, camera not the best


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

its that long thing, kinda looked like a springtail when I looked up close but its black


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm positive that I will not be the only reader of your post who is thinking....hmmmm, a better picture would be a better idea...


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Earwig nymph


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

wow....guess or for sure?????


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Judy S said:


> wow....guess or for sure?????


A suggestion based on description and photo. Could easily be something else.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

looks like a thrip to me. That would explain the curved tail as well.
If it is, these guys tend to be crop pests. Have you noticed any damage to your plants?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Or a tiny rove beetle... Tiny black rove beetle - Stenus - BugGuide.Net that would explain the tail as well as the feeding on a piece of dog food. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like Bigfoot to me


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

checked on Ed's link...think he nailed it...


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

Yup pretty similar, now would this be a problem or could my frogs feast on these?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeremy M said:


> looks like a thrip to me. That would explain the curved tail as well.
> If it is, these guys tend to be crop pests. Have you noticed any damage to your plants?


Im with Jeremy on this one. Looks like a thrip nymph. If they bend their abdomen upwards (kinda like they are pointing up at you) then that is very likely what it is.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

so does it boil down to food ??? One eats their vegetables, the other their protein???


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Im with Jeremy on this one. Looks like a thrip nymph. If they bend their abdomen upwards (kinda like they are pointing up at you) then that is very likely what it is.


That kind of rove beetle does the same thing when disturbed or threatened. 

Ed


----------

